# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  E mới vào nghề nhờ các bác giúp đấu nối bob vs driver

## baobao05

E mua lại dc mớ này mà ko biết cách đấu nối và kết nối như thế nào mong các bác giup đỡ

----------


## Luyến

bác chủ vào đọc tài liệu nhé.

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/attach.../426584.attach

----------

bb05

----------


## bb05

> bác chủ vào đọc tài liệu nhé.
> 
> http://www.cnczone.com/forums/attach.../426584.attach


bac giúp e em đã đấu như hướng dẫn rồi nhưng kết nối boa với máy tính mach3 nó không nhận. đèn báo trên boa vẫn nhấp nháy tks bác

----------


## Luyến

bác download file này xuống giải nén và copy vào C:\mach3\plugin 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/nz895x8hbdh4yh6/e-Cut.rar

----------

bb05

----------


## bb05

> bác download file này xuống giải nén và copy vào C:\mach3\plugin 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/nz895x8hbdh4yh6/e-Cut.rar


tks bác nhé e mới lần đầu tiên lm nên lọ mọ chả biết j mong bác và các ae giúp đỡ tks

----------


## bb05

e đã lm như bác hướng dẫn trong đó có 5 file mình cop cả 5 file hay cái đầu tiên bác. e đã thử cả hai cach nhưng nó báo lỗi

----------


## winstarvn

bác vô config -> config plugin xem có hiện lên tên của cái bob  không ? và đã được enabled chưa ?

----------


## bb05

rồi bác nhưng vẫn không được, cứ copy cái file ecut.dll vô thư mục plugin là nó báo lỗi

----------


## bb05

cho e hỏi cái này có phải cấp thêm nguồn 5v vô hai chân phía góc boa chỗ có chữ axis out không các bác

----------


## bb05

nó báo là emergency mode active

----------


## bb05

được rồi các bác ạ chả hỉu sao nó lại báo étop e tich tắt nó đi cái nó chạy ầm ầm
là sao hả các bác

----------


## bb05

lại lỗi các bac ơi e ko tài nào tắt được cái estop này có bác nào chỉ e với

----------


## bb05

nó không cho e tắt cái này bác ạ. e tắ xong apply xong ra vẫn vậy vo lại thấy nó tự bật muốn điên với e nó ghê

----------


## Totdo

tắt xong nhớ bâm apply

----------


## bb05

rút cuộc là do cái cổng usb 2.0 nó lỗi chuyển sang 3.0 nó nhận ngon lành chả hiểu nổi, đúng là dân gà mờ hjhjhj

----------

